# [ask] about housing female and male



## laixand (Apr 12, 2010)

continued from viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6019
I want ask about housing, so i put it in the appropriate section,

I designed cage from impraboard and I put them separately like below :
________
|M|F|M|
________

Is it okay? or it will be stressed out female, because surrounded by male and will she become aggressive? as far I know, CMIIW, when female meet male and try to mating, female will be stressed out. So can i put female in the cage like that?
thank you


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think having them so close next to each other will frustrate all of them, including the males, personally.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Agreed, the males will smell her. Choose another room, preferably for her.


----------

